# 1930 Ford Wood Panel Delivery Truck



## wlofton (Oct 11, 2010)

Hello All! :smile:

I had a friend approach me about making a body for a '30 Ford truck and wanted to hear some forum input. Looks fairly straight forward, more or less a box on wheels. :laughing: I was most curious about the type of wood to use. My first thought was white oak due to the resistance to decay. Several trucks could be made if this goes right but for sure the first one will be painted so poplar could even be used.

Looking forward to the feedback because I haven't seen this topic, or anything similar, come up recently. 

Here is a picture of what we are thinking........


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

wlofton said:


> Hello All! :smile:
> 
> I had a friend approach me about making a body for a '30 Ford truck and wanted to hear some forum input. Looks fairly straight forward, more or less a box on wheels. :laughing: I was most curious about the type of wood to use. My first thought was white oak due to the resistance to decay. Several trucks could be made if this goes right but for sure the first one will be painted so poplar could even be used.
> 
> ...


Properly prepared and finished, there are many species that could be used. White Oak would be a good choice, as is Ash, Hard Maple, Teak, and Mahogany.












 







.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

If I was going to work on a truck like this the first thing I would do is some research to find out what was originally used.

I would use NOTHING that was not a duplicate of the original. A vehicle like this deserves the best. Give it the best. Do not use some other wood just because you like it or someone on here likes it. GO ORIGINAL!!!

George


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

+1 on what george said


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

GeorgeC said:


> If I was going to work on a truck like this the first thing I would do is some research to find out what was originally used.
> 
> I would use NOTHING that was not a duplicate of the original. A vehicle like this deserves the best. Give it the best. Do not use some other wood just because you like it or someone on here likes it. GO ORIGINAL!!!
> 
> George


Good idea , and then have a chat with the Vintage Car people and see what timbers and designs have stood up to the test of time the best


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Research,reseach,research.

The CC(clear coat) probably isn't going to be original?So,you might try reverse engineering?Start with the CC then work backwards through every step in the process to achieve desired final results.

I was in a highend resto shop west of Philly a cpl years ago.They were in the "throes" of this very thing.Their problem was with the co. doing the WW......not in the wood type or finish.Apparently its such a daunting task that even an established biz was having issues.So,best of luck and really plan everything to the most minute detail(I know you will).BW


----------



## Corbin3388 (Jan 22, 2011)

If I'm not mistaken it's a combo of white oak and ash. Vehicles like a Morgan the frame was ash!! Crazy right

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## wlofton (Oct 11, 2010)

*'30 Ford*

Thanks guys! All good advice so far, keep it coming! :smile:

I don't lift a tool until there has been sufficient research done! There will be alot involved with this project, I know. I have put some feelers out there on the web for info on the original species of wood used and I'm also trying to obtain blueprints/drawings for this type of vehicle. Fortunately, we have a truck intact but just in poor condition. 

So if you all know where I can get this stuff or maybe point me in a direction it sure would be appreciated! I will post some pictures or the original truck soon.


----------



## Roger Newby (May 26, 2009)

This is a '27 Ford TT. The box boards are original and made from 5/4 mahogany There is another set to make the box about 40" deep. Henry Ford used a lot of wood in his vehicles and was known for recycling shipping containers back into them. Although I doubt that they had many mahogany crates1:thumbsup:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

From this site:

_Much of the wood used to build Ford station wagons went into the construction of the headliner, which consisted of long, white ash slats; the inside door panels were mahogany and the outside panels were a combination of mahogany and birch._

The panel truck may or may not be different.












 







.


----------



## wlofton (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks for the pic Roger! Good looking truck! :thumbsup:

The more I read the more I hear mahogany being used but it's mostly been in reference to the old woodie station wagons. Thanks for the confirmation C-man! I was able to find an old photo on a Ford website that showed a box truck made from oak but didn't specify red or white. 

After talking to the owner of the truck, he has decided to go with white oak as the preferred species. After all, this thing is going to be sitting inside the showroom of his business and won't see alot of the elements. A few parades maybe.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

wlofton said:


> Thanks for the pic Roger! Good looking truck! :thumbsup:
> 
> The more I read the more I hear mahogany being used but it's mostly been in reference to the old woodie station wagons. Thanks for the confirmation C-man! I was able to find an old photo on a Ford website that showed a box truck made from oak but didn't specify red or white.
> 
> After talking to the owner of the truck, he has decided to go with white oak as the preferred species. After all, this thing is going to be sitting inside the showroom of his business and won't see alot of the elements. A few parades maybe.


The value of an unrestored vehicle usually is greater than one that has been restored. It would be a stroke of luck to have one that old that is 100%. I've seen on some of the auctions, the "all original" ones bring in big money. Of course in doing a restoration using all original (NOS) would be a big plus.

And then there are those restorations that look so much better than the original. I'm sure that's what you're after. 












 







.


----------



## wlofton (Oct 11, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> The value of an unrestored vehicle usually is greater than one that has been restored. It would be a stroke of luck to have one that old that is 100%. I've seen on some of the auctions, the "all original" ones bring in big money. Of course in doing a restoration using all original (NOS) would be a big plus.
> 
> And then there are those restorations that look so much better than the original. I'm sure that's what you're after.
> 
> ...


----------



## Roger Newby (May 26, 2009)

I forgot to mention that the truck belongs to my son. He is the third owner and it is in original unrestored condition. The first two owners really took care of it.:thumbsup:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

GeorgeC said:


> If I was going to work on a truck like this the first thing I would do is some research to find out what was originally used.
> 
> I would use NOTHING that was not a duplicate of the original. A vehicle like this deserves the best. Give it the best. Do not use some other wood just because you like it or someone on here likes it. GO ORIGINAL!!!
> 
> George


I'm in absolute agreement. Surely there are entire sites devoted to this. I'd suggest you do plenty plenty research before embarking on this.

If your going to do it you had just as soon do it exactly how it was originally done. Someone out there has got to have blue prints for the original.

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

A tidbit of knowledge y'all may already know, but anyway.

Kingsford charcoal co was established by Henry Ford in order to have a use for wood scraps from the construction of his vehicles! Wild, huh?

He was quite the entrepreneur!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

firemedic said:


> A tidbit of knowledge y'all may already know, but anyway.
> 
> Kingsford charcoal co was established by Henry Ford in order to have a use for wood scraps from the construction of his vehicles! Wild, huh?
> 
> ...


To say the least. He had his own sawmill and forest. Check it out. Here's more.












 







.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

In that era, some trucks came preassembled and others as a "running chassis" and you or somebody added the box, bed, flatbed, or whatever your configuration required. I'm not saying this model or year without the proper research.

IF it was a "running chassis" then the choice of wood could be region oriented or what customer chose. If it was factory it still could be regional oriented due to the wood available there. Also sometimes the originality can be altered (with strict guidelines) and still be considered original persay authentic design/layout but altered wood which might be allowed due to ???? circumstances (American chestnut not redily available (example)??) .

I personally am a "leave it alone, authentic, as it is and well aged/survived/ or well pampered" kind of guy( I've owned 2 cars this way, buy em, take them home, wash them thoroughly, check any safety issues and drove them often) but few are in this shape due to neglect. I do love to see "correct" restorations (which are expensive) but also have the simpathy for the "that color/whatever wasn't for me" vehicles that are quality rebuilt and I'm not against a customized/slashed/chopped vehicle, it's all personal preference. 

Whatever the end product your client desires, it's ALL about the QUALITY in how it's done.

Have a Blessed day in Jesus,
Tim


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

Why worry about decay? A truck like that will NEVER be out in the weather. Dry, sunny days only for sure.


----------



## wlofton (Oct 11, 2010)

Roger Newby said:


> I forgot to mention that the truck belongs to my son. He is the third owner and it is in original unrestored condition. The first two owners really took care of it.:thumbsup:



That's impressive! My hats off to all three owners for taking such good care of it.


----------

